# Real Sounds from Warbirds



## uboot (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is a link where you have samples of real sounds of this mythic plane...


Also, in this site, you have interviews of famous pilots who were there....( translated in French)

Enjoy

Edition du Pékinois

Edition du Pékinois


----------



## ndicki (Oct 22, 2006)

Most of these will have been taped at La Ferté Alais on the Friday before the airshow begins - always worth going to see on the day before, as the aircraft arrive, and they practise the show!


----------

